# Picture Post Tutorial



## meateater (May 25, 2010)

In the first picture click the insert/upload image button. now in the second picture click the Image URL tab. Now copy and paste the _*"DIRECT LINK"*_ not the IMG code and paste into first line and now you have your pics uploaded from your photobucket account.


----------



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

Yep it works when you finally figure out you have to paste the "direct link" address into the "insert image" button instead of directly into your reply or post.


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Yep it works when you finally figure out you have to paste the "direct link" address into the "insert image" button instead of directly into your reply or post.


Glad you got it figured out


----------



## rdknb (May 25, 2010)

what I did was click on the insert image and put pic in from hd.


----------



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

RdKnB said:


> what I did was click on the insert image and put pic in from hd.


That works to if you have the picture stored on your computer. If you have it stored on another site such as photobucket then you will need to post the Image URL instead.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 26, 2010)

I think this needs to go to the wiki.  Good stuff!


----------



## meateater (May 27, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> I think this needs to go to the wiki.  Good stuff!


I just made it a Wiki.


----------

